# precast concrete transformer pad



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm installing a precast transformer vault/ slab. The vault is 36" deep 6'*7' wide. With a 12" thick precast top. The top has a 3'*1.5' opening to bring the primaries and secondaries through.
My only experience with transformers has all been to stub up pipes in small openings with the slab directly on crushed stone. 
The setup we are installing got me wondering.. is it ok to use the same side of the vault to run our primaries and secondaries from. There are cast in place bellends. 6 per side of the vault. There is no divider within the vault. Just open space.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well no you never put the primarys on the same side with the secondarys if its a power company transformer you need a layout from you poco .

And they usally check this before you get your pad set if not you will be taking it back out and on your time. Call them its free.
Is it a poco trans or is this a med or hv trans ?


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Check with the utility... Usually the primary is on the left as you face the transformer and they usually like a service loop that is one full loop in the vault.. Once they get their cones on and landed they won't let you into it without a GOI (at least up here they won't)...


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Here's a few pics. I checked with utility. Not an issue, I will keep the primaries looped around the base in the opposite direction as the secondaries.
The other pad mounts I've done I ran my pipe right to the location under the transformer.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Precast is so much easier ....


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm over vaults altogether. The last two were such a tremendous pain in the ass. Its hard enough terminating in the dollhouse size CT cabinets the poco requires without worrying about the weight of 32 600s pulling the guts right into ground


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Precast is so much easier ....


:yes:

We have a few precast places here, need a base or a vault and one appears a few days later. :thumbup:


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Today for this job myself and another guy installed 3,300' of 1, 1/4" pvc under ground. We're installing bollards for cold storage trucks along the perimeter of a warehouse parking lot. Each bollard gets a home run. To a disconnect with 65' of sjo cord with twist lock cord caps for the drivers to plug the trucks in once onsite. I will post some pics as I get more done, but no time today just a lot of trench work.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Here's a few pics of the work.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

More pics. There is one of the under ground pvc to rigid . We have 16 drops to bollards. Each has a home run.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice, thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice looking work.:thumbsup:


----------

